# Tel Aviv at night



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Awesome pic's, Zohar :applause:

Here's a few more:*

















*Pink for breast cancer awareness*









*First Int'l Bank Tower U/C (I. M. Pei, architect)*




























*A couple pic's at sundown from Petakh-Tikvah (Tel Aviv Metro):*



























*Courtesy of many talented photographers on Flickr, Hebrewtext and MYS Architects*


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

elhanan how do u have all those great pix?


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Deanb said:


> elhanan how do u have all those great pix?


:gossip:

:wink2:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

huh? lol


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Please see the credit that I added at the bottom of the thread. Cheers


----------



## carlosbe (Nov 8, 2006)

Very beautiful city!!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Please see the credit that I added at the bottom of the thread. Cheers


oo sorry didn't see that lol

gr8 set


----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

cool city!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Hilton beach (official gay beach of Israel)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ when I come visit, that's the beach I am going to park myself on!! :naughty:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^and to feel Tel Aviv nightlife come to this place
(Nemal Tel Aviv) clubs,pubs,cafes,restaurants next to the sea

Very crowded place,especially in the weekends (thursday,friday)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> ^^and to feel Tel Aviv nightlife come to this place
> (Nemal Tel Aviv) clubs,pubs,cafes,restaurants next to the sea



I was thinking of feeling nightlife on that beach!!!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^actually its very close maximum 1.5 km


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv skyline at night


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

that's ramat gan skyline - it's not the City


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Awesome pic's, Zohar :applause:
> 
> Here's a few more:*


Who lives in those apartments?
How much does it cost in NIS to rent an apartment there?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^one of residents is Ehud Barak


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Tel Aviv skyline at night


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

can't understand why there are no comments


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Boogie (Jun 17, 2006)

Tel Aviv looks amazing.


----------



## danos_24 (Aug 28, 2007)

can't wait to go thereeeee


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Beautiful city.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Panama_Post (Oct 27, 2006)

beautiful pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Some pretty futuristic photos here! Well done. What is the population of Tel Aviv? It seems much larger than people might think....


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

350.000 in Tel Aviv


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

3.2 million in Tel Aviv metro, otherwise known as _Gush Dan_, or Dan Region, named after the ancient Jewish tribe of Dan, one of the 12 tribes of Israel, which lived in the area in biblical times.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> 350.000 in Tel Aviv


not true - around 384,600 as of 2007


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

almost the same


----------



## Bodrum (Nov 26, 2005)

Oh, once again it's T-A and once again I have to say: MORE!!!

Cities like T-A usually have a big potential of good night shots and there we can se how it is materializing. It looks gorgeous. My favourites are shots from the seaside and big panoramic photos. Who's gonna give us MORE?


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

I would love to visit Tel Aviv especially since I'm Jewish, but my mom won't let me.  She thinks I'll get blown up or something. I guess this is the closest I'll ever get.


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

^^tel her not to listen to the news, Israel is not like that


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

jessemh431 said:


> I would love to visit Tel Aviv especially since I'm Jewish, but my mom won't let me.  She thinks I'll get blown up or something. I guess this is the closest I'll ever get.


Israel, and T.A. in particular is anything but what u see on the news. 
it'll be a great experience for you!


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

Now my dad says I can't go too.

My aunts the only one that says it's ok.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^how old are u?


----------



## jessemh431 (Apr 5, 2007)

15

I'd probably travel with my aunt though because she and I are the only ones in the family that like traveling.


----------



## Vixtro (Apr 9, 2007)

when u turn 18 u an go to israel for free for 10 days through an organisation called birthright israel. You go with a group of other ppl, apparently it's really good.


----------



## danos_24 (Aug 28, 2007)

i'm doin it (birthright) in december

i'll tell u my experience then


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^bring some pics


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of -=AlphaCygni=- on Flickr*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Courtesy of -=AlphaCygni=- on Flickr*


----------



## firasauh (Nov 14, 2007)

what is the total area of tel Aviv city ...including empty areas (if any).


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*^^Tel Aviv proper: 51,788 dunams (51.8 km²). Not sure about Gush Dan (Metro Tel Aviv).*










*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tel_aviv
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gush_Dan*


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

Stunning pics!  :applause:


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics hebrew!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

third Azrieli tower looks so far from other two


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

T-A suburb (Petakh Tikva)


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

very cool shots! the night shots r at times much more interesting lol


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Great Nightshots, I like it.

regards


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

from flickr


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------

